# Game of the Month Returns



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

*Greetings fellow heretics!* Some of you might remember that a couple of years ago I ran a monthly feature over in the Other Systems forum called 'Game of the Month' in which each month a different Non-GW game system had its own bitesize review including an introduction to the game and its creators, an overview of the gameplay, some information on the miniatures involved accompanied by pictures, a list of stockists and a rating out of 10.

Starting as of January 1st 2012, just over 3 years after the feature originally started running, it will be returning. I just wanted to make a quick announcement for this to let people know before the first review is posted and forgotten about. For those of you that are interested, here is a link to the archive of past Game of the Month reviews - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=43161.

Next months review will feature *Hell Dorado*, if anybody feels they have anything of value to add to the review then feel free to contact me between now and the end of December. A list of games that will be reviewed over the following year will also be posted up in the Other Systems forum at some point. So once that is up, if you see a game on the list you feel you have something of value to talk about, let me know so we can fit something into the review from you.​


----------



## Brother Malleus (Dec 6, 2011)

Fantastic, I have been waiting on this to come back.

as a side note the Hell Dorado minitures are fantastic!!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Brother Malleus said:


> I have been waiting on this to come back.


Yeah I've been occupied with other things for a while and wasn't able to keep on top of it unfortunately. Still, better late than never.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

With their increasing popularity, will we be seeing any Fantasy Flight games?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes there'll probably be a FF game feature soon. Of course if you have any specific requests you're more than welcome to suggest them here.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> Yes there'll probably be a FF game feature soon. Of course if you have any specific requests you're more than welcome to suggest them here.


Haha I have too many suggestions to be honest. If I had to choose one though, I would choose Twilight Imperium.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Ive played Twillight Imperium on six consecutive weekends, and its thrilling, and great!


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd like to nominate Malifaux by Wyrd Games.


----------



## Eleaxus (Aug 1, 2009)

Any word on whether or not we might see a separate entity, or perhaps an extension to the current Game of the Month that includes other things like PC Games for example?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

El Mariachi said:


> Haha I have too many suggestions to be honest. If I had to choose one though, I would choose Twilight Imperium.





Cambrius said:


> I'd like to nominate Malifaux by Wyrd Games.


Cheers guys, I'll look into Twilight Imperium. Malifaux is already one I am looking to write up soon.



Eleaxus said:


> Any word on whether or not we might see a separate entity, or perhaps an extension to the current Game of the Month that includes other things like PC Games for example?


It's not something I have considered, this feature is to try and introduce some of the other great Wargaming systems that are out there to the 40k/Fantasy gamers on Heresy. Video Games are already huge and the majority of them need no introduction. That's not to rule it out, I just don't think it would be as useful a feature. If there was enough interest in such a feature, I might think about doing a monthly Video Game review in the 'Video Games and Software' section.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds good RC. If you want any information/ personal insights into Twilight Imperium let me know and I'd happily provide some. I've got quite a few games under my belt, as does Bogg it would seem!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the offer, anything useful you can provide concerning the games gameplay is the main thing I will be looking for. The sections about the company and the miniatures I can easily write myself, the gameplay sections for games I have not had experience with however, require a fair amount of research on my account to get things right 

Of course if you have anything like game reports that you'd like to be included those can be sent to me also. Basically, if there's anything you would like to include that you feel might be of use, send it. We can always cut stuff out if it's not needed.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Will do mate. I'll send you something soon after the New Year once the hangover's been and gone :wink:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks, it will be appreciated. No rush.


----------

